# Convincing someone to sell their horse



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

If he never rides, maybe you could make him an offer -- you fix up and market the horses and get a 10% -20% commission on what you make on each sale. 

If you present it as business opportunity for him and a way for you to earn some cash, he might see it differently.


----------



## timmythenarwhal (Sep 21, 2015)

I tried to convince him he should sell them for the money, but he insists he will ride again one day... But its been 8 years!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Enlist the help of your parents. You could also call animal control.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I would make an anonymous call to animal control. That way you don't ruin your relationship with him, but at the very least perhaps he will take what AC says to him about care of his horses more seriously.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the horses have walked around the metal all this time with no injuries it's likely not a hazard to them. The big bellies may also be from worms. Since my horses aren't anywhere near other horses they haven't been vaccinated in 5 yrs. Horses have had some severe reaction to some of the vaccines.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> If the horses have walked around the metal all this time with no injuries it's likely not a hazard to them. The big bellies may also be from worms. Since my horses aren't anywhere near other horses they haven't been vaccinated in 5 yrs. Horses have had some severe reaction to some of the vaccines.


Tetanus & rabies don't require other horses to contract. You may want to reconsider & at the least give those.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

You really, really, don't want to mess around with tetanus. It lives in all soils. It has nothing to do with metal, just needs any kind of closed puncture wound. It's a horrible death, preventable with a wee bitty little shot.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I can see your point. But as an old man that has not ridden in a few years due to health, I can also see his point. I do try to take care of mine. I do watch their feet and vaccines are given. I also agree that they need to be wormed once in a while. Twice a year would be great. 
I hope if I get to the point that I can not take care of mine, that I have someone like you to help me. But they are his horses. Try to work on one at a time. If you can get him to do something about one that is not his favorite, maybe more later. 
Unless they are being abused, I would not call animal control. He is your uncle. Not giving vaccines is not abuse. Not feeding is abuse. 
Good luck with your efforts.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Funny, GF and I talked a little about this topic on our Saturday ride.

It'll be a sad day for me when I can't ride anymore. It'll even be a sadder day when I can't care for my horses anymore either.....

I suspect he feels much the same way....as I don't really want to know when I've made my last ride.

He's holding on to hope.....and hope is one of the three greatest things in the world. (1 Corinthians 13:13) Don't crush an old man's dream....he might not have many others....

That said, dreams come in many forms.....get on those horses and ride....who knows...he might just decide to ride with you....maybe he's waiting on just the right time.....


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

I agree with mred, I would not call animal control. Unless he is physically abusing them and there is zero forage, animal control won't do much. (I had to call them once about some horses that had absolutely nothing to eat and were stripping the bark off fence posts, all they did was get the owner to put hay out). 

You have a year to soften him up on proper horse care and maintenance for when you leave. Worming them would be a good idea. 

And here is the hard lesson: not everyone takes care of their horses, dogs, pets, or kids as well as what we would do. Or even keep them around for the same reason we would. He is getting some pleasure out of them and as awful as the metal filled pasture is, they seem to know to avoid it. You should have seen how horses are kept on the Mexican border and Mexico, where I've lived. There comes a point where you just accept what is, and while there, with kindness and love do what you can. Maybe when you are gone your parents (his brother or sister?) can visit and keep an eye out on them. Or, and here is a cool idea, find another young person, who is horse crazy, who would be willing to fill your shoes when you go. Other than taking care of the horses it fosters a youngster/elder relationship that our society is sorely lacking these days. I learned to ride many a cantankerous horse by doing just that as a kid and I got to hear stories about times past first hand.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

While the horses are not in ideal conditions & husbandry they are cared for & safe. They could end up in much worse conditions if sold.


----------



## timmythenarwhal (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone, my current plan is to try and get my cousin (who is still in middle school and lives right by the horses) into horses.


----------

